# Gypsy tabs with a twist



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

Hey folks,

Charles and his Chicago screws and leather tab attachments got my brain going today. Using binder posts/ Chicago screws and leather tabs as the connection but instead of going OTT, I pulled them around the side to make it a TTF shooter. I'm not sure if I've seen this particular arrangement before. ( I probably did  ) Well, I'm going to give it a try!

Thanks for looking!








__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Yep ... you will find that illustrated in my post here:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/11772-slingshot-glossary-and-slang/page-3

That is an example of an "outside the forks" (OTF) band arrangement. For some reason, a lot of folks on the forum have come to use "TTF" to refer to anything that is not OTT. In any case, regardless of what you call it, the arrangement you show has been found by many to be very accurate for them.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

Thanks, Charles! i KNEW I'd seen it somewhere!! lol.. Charles, I'd love to get you, the Bill's(Dayhiker and Tex-shooter), Gary "Flatband" Miller and download all your knowledge into a book. Be a BIG book!

Well, I will give it a try and post results! I think I'm gonna like it, though!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Thanks for the kind words. I suspect those other guys on the list would outclass me!

One advantage of this arrangement is that the bands are a bit closer to your fork hand. That results in a bit less torque on the wrist that the usual OTT arrangement if you are shooting hammer style or with a choker grip.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Awesome arrangement!!!

Are the prongs strong enough to withstand the pull??

Cheers ...Q


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

very nice set up


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

Quercusuber said:


> Awesome arrangement!!!
> 
> Are the prongs strong enough to withstand the pull??
> 
> Cheers ...Q


They are VERY strong, Q. I'm going to twist the leather as Charles did in the link he posted so that the bands will be more consistent. I will give it a try!


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

That's a cool slingshot - do you brace it or hammer/pistol grip it?

I'm digging the OTF Gypsy tab setup, too.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

LVO said:


> Hey folks,
> 
> I pulled them around the side to make it a TTF shooter.


That sure is a nice TTF *shooter*, you made there. I am sure *shooting* it any other way whether OTT,OTF,ITF,WTF would be awkward or just plain retarded 

The closest thing that I have done and tried is my para-cord mod for my dankung http://slingshotforum.com/topic/22054-attaching-single-small-tube-set-to-paracord-tabs/?hl=paracord

I will definitely give this a try, I have a couple of slotted slingshots, where the slots are to big, I think I can add leather tabs like you did to them... I like how tabs give the release a flexible *kick*.

Thanks for sharing

LGD


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

All Buns Glazing said:


> That's a cool slingshot - do you brace it or hammer/pistol grip it?
> 
> I'm digging the OTF Gypsy tab setup, too.


Appreciate it!

I shoot it with finger/thumb brace. It's almost 1 inch thick(1/2 kilometre?) and super comfy. I'm at work now...dreaming of shooting when I get home!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

LVO said:


> . I'm going to twist the leather as Charles did in the link he posted so that the bands will be more consistent. I will give it a try!


To twist the tabs, I first wet the leather, twist it until it takes a round shape, then use the screws or a piece of string or something to bind the ends together so it will not un-twist. Once it dries, the tab will not untwist.

I like the twisted tabs for flats, but I prefer the tabs un-twisted for tubes. Just try it both ways to see what you like.

By the way, your forks are certainly wide enough that you could try a Through The Forks arrangement ... bring the tabs around so they pass between your forks. The problem with true TTF arrangements is that all of your bands and your ammo are trying to go between the fork tips, and with narrow forks it can foul the shot. The advantage of true TTF arrangements is that they are quiet ... you get a lot less impact of the bands against the forks. That also means that the bands are less subject to wear.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

Thanks Charles! I'll give ALL of that a go! Was thinking of making an hourglass shape for the tubes, so when folded, the tube sits in the narrow spot.

I come to the fount of knowledge to drink!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

LVO said:


> Thanks Charles! I'll give ALL of that a go! Was thinking of making an hourglass shape for the tubes, so when folded, the tube sits in the narrow spot.
> 
> I come to the fount of knowledge to drink!


HA! Go easy on that adoration bit!!! 

You have it well figured out. When using tabs for tubes, I always cut them in an hour glass shape.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------

